# Curtain rod rings get stuck



## Curb71 (Aug 4, 2012)

I have a telescoping curtain rod that has rings that slide back and forth but get stuck where the small rod goes into the large rod. 

I've seen the tape measure trick on eBay, and curtain slide tape on Amazon. What kind of tape is that? I would like to know if there's other ways to fix this problem.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Curb71 said:


> I have a telescoping curtain rod that has rings that slide back and forth but get stuck where the small rod goes into the large rod.
> 
> I've seen the tape measure trick on eBay, and curtain slide tape on Amazon. What kind of tape is that? I would like to know if there's other ways to fix this problem.


Anything that will create a low angle ramp rather than the 90° angle at the joint will work. Thoroughly clean the top at the joining pieces and try two layers of scotch tape stretched tight across the joint on top and parallel to the rod. Make the first application about an inch long and the second about 2 inches long extending each direction from the ends of the first. See how long that lasts and in the meantime search for better tape that doesn't cost 10.00 for an inch.


----------

